# Hyperlinks to Open New Windows Do Not Work  in IE6



## troteris (Aug 11, 2004)

I have 2 problems. 
1. Hyperlinks to Open New Windows Do Not Work  in IE6
2. When I click Find tab in IE6
   I get error Incompatible version of RPC stub.

   Wndows 98

Any Idea what is it?


----------



## Lorand (Aug 11, 2004)

The first problem may be caused by a pop-up stopper.
The second problem has the following solution:


> How To: Fix "Error 35: Incompatible Version of the RPC Stub"
> 
> This error occurs when trying to use the "Find" function with Internet Explorer. It is caused by a fault in v3.50.5041.0 OLEAUT32.DLL. Replace it with an earlier version to fix the problem. Since it is a system file, you will have to replace it using DOS. Copy the older version to C:\. Then go to the start button and restart your computer in MS-DOS Mode.
> Once in DOS Mode, type the following (no quotes): "copy C:\OLEAUT32.DLL C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLEAUT32.DLL". When asked if you want to overwrite, type "Y". It will then say "1 file copied". Then restart your computer (alt+ctrl+del or you can just load windows by typing "win" at the DOS screen).


----------



## troteris (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank you very much for your help.
Your advice helped me to remove 
two problems. On the way I removed
couple errors caused by coping 
the file OLEAUT32.dll. This is
a system file and should be replaced in
another way. I just forgot.
Anyway now my IE6 works
properly and I appreciate your
Help.

Michael Tsirlin


----------



## troteris (Aug 12, 2004)

*Error 35: Incompatible Version of the RPC Stub*

Hi 
Changing the file OLEAUT.DLL I got
two errors
1. Error loading   c:\Windows\bxxxs5.dll  a device
attached  to the system is not functioning

2. The file OLEAUT.DLL is out of date. This program
requires a new version

As a result several key applications (including Netscape 7)
not working.

I’ve reinstalled Windows 98 but it did not help to
resolve situation.

Any idea what to do?

Michael Tsirlin


----------



## kb1ghc (Aug 12, 2004)

use FireFox http://getfirefox.com


----------



## Praetor (Aug 13, 2004)

It could just be a simple JS restriction.

kb1ghc:
As much as well all love FF, we're here to help solve the problem. 'sides FF isnt gonna do jack if theres a firewall nailing JS.


----------

